# Birthing Supply Checklist



## FunnyFarm (May 25, 2009)

I have a 1 year old pygmy doe that is due possibly in July/August. The person I bought her from swore she was not in with the buck but she is showing obvious signs of pregnancy. (Her waistline is growing everyday & she is developing an udder) Based on when I bought her I am figuring she will be due around the end of July/early August. This will be my first birth & I wanted to be as ready as I can be. Can anyone suggest a checklist of items I should have on hand, because as we all know she will decide to deliver when the vet is unavailable, middle of the night when no stores are open, or when everyone on the face of the earth who could help you is unavailable.  Any suggestions are appreciated.

Here are a list of suggested supplies so far:


Iodine and dipper
Clean towels
Small clean water pail 
Baby wipes
Feeding tube and syringe
Nipples and bottles
Colostrom
*I also like to keep around 
dawn dish washing soap for disinfecting my hands.
K-Y lubricant( If need to go inside the doe and help)
Twin Pen (Penicillin)
Baby goat or dog sweater to keep it warm if its cold
A suction bulb to clean kids mouth and nose
Plastic garbage bag to keep your dirty paper towels/rags in
Nitrile gloves*


----------



## Thewife (May 25, 2009)

Hi Funny farm!
Sorry, I can't help you with goats!

Farmer Kitty has a list of emergency supplies for cows?
cow emergency supplies 

Maybe if you get a list together for goats, it could be stickied for those who need it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 26, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Hi Funny farm!
> Sorry, I can't help you with goats!
> 
> Farmer Kitty has a list of emergency supplies for cows?
> ...


I'm not a goat person but, alot of what is on the list is general across the board stuff so, it wouldn't hurt to check it out.

If anyone wants to make a list, like the one linked above, go ahead and let me know.


----------



## Faithfarm (May 26, 2009)

*Kidding Supplies to have on hand*
Iodine and dipper
Clean towels
Small clean water pail 
Feeding tube and syringe
Nipples and bottles
Colostrom
*I also like to keep around 
dawn dish washing soap for disinfecting my hands.
K-Y lubricant( If need to go inside the doe and help)
Twin Pen (Penicillin)
Baby goat or dog sweater to keep it warm if its cold.*


----------



## FunnyFarm (May 26, 2009)

Faithfarm,Great list! & just what I was looking for. Thanks for the info! If anyone else has more please feel free to add to the list.


----------



## FarmerMack (May 26, 2009)

FunnyFarm said:
			
		

> Faithfarm,Great list! & just what I was looking for. Thanks for the info! If anyone else has more please feel free to add to the list.


I cant help much except do some web esearch. My 8 yr old pygmy was an experienced birther as she had been pregnant every heat since her first, so i was told when i bought her already pregnant. have fun the goats seem to know what to do.

Farmer Mack


----------



## sillystunt (May 26, 2009)

i would add a glass of wine for you


----------



## FunnyFarm (May 26, 2009)

sillystunt said:
			
		

> i would add a glass of wine for you


Wow, thanks that could have been a disaster if I had left that off my list


----------



## lilhill (Jun 12, 2009)

A suction bulb to clean kids mouth and nose
Plastic garbage bag to keep your dirty paper towels/rags in


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 17, 2009)

I am not much of a drinker, but after pulling a kid from her mom today I bought a 6 pack.  Nitrile gloves were not on anyones list that I see... get them it gets gooey!  Oh and baby wipes, the non flushable type.  That pretty much sums it up for me, plus everything else previously mentioned.  I think Farmer Kitty should compile this list and add it to the end of the post! Yep, thats what I think!  

Chris


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

The list is in the first post and we are keeping it updated.


----------



## BellaLulaFarm (Apr 3, 2010)

I would add:

Lambing (or kidding) gloves--arm length, and can be found at most feed stores
hot water for your nanny, possibly with molasses added
hot oatmeal or mash for after kidding
dental floss or string for tying off kid's cord near the umbilicus, sharp scissors for cutting cord
old film canister or something similar for filling with betadine (or other iodine antiseptic) to dip the cord into for tetanus prevention
Nutridrench for weak kids

A friend gave me a great idea for kid jackets:  cut off part of the arm of an old sweatshirt, cut 2 holes in the bottom of the smaller for the 2 front legs.  Makes about 4 jackets per sweatshirt depending on the size of the kids. 


to add details to the items already on the list for newer folks (man, I could have used this forum before my first kidding!):

feeding tubes and syringes:  lamb size x 2 
goat bottles and nipples:  these can be purchased in matched pairs or you can get nipples that fit over clean pop/beer bottles.  
colostrum:  frozen or powdered

Happy kidding!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 21, 2012)

Pee pads!  for putting the new kids on.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 21, 2012)

I have question, if she is getting bigger and her utter is getting larger also, is it possible she is going to kid way before July-Aug?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> I have question, if she is getting bigger and her utter is getting larger also, is it possible she is going to kid way before July-Aug?


I am confused by your question. Inorder for a goat to be due july to august she would be bred feb 1st to end of March. That would put her due July 1st to end of august. 

When was your goat bred?


----------



## hcppam (Feb 21, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, I'm new to this, I know my nigerian is due the end of April, her first, and she is hardly showing and small utter. I was wondering if she got bred earlier?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is normal for them to start showing a small udder 6 to 8 weeks before kidding. So if you are thinking she is due sooner because your are seeing udder development, my answer would be, not necessarily, End of April is still possible.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 21, 2012)

I found the mystery of this thread.   The original post was in 2009.   So hopefully that doe already kidded.      It took me a while to see it and then I laughed out loud.


----------



## Missy (Feb 21, 2012)

hmmm does anyone realize this post started 05/25/2009 11:51 pm ?  lol....Talk about GAS....lol..

Lol DaisyChick, Somehow I missed your post when I posted my own....


----------



## hcppam (Feb 21, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I found the mystery of this thread.   The original post was in 2009.   So hopefully that doe already kidded.      It took me a while to see it and then I laughed out loud.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

At least I wasn't just confused for no reason.


----------

